# Chronic long term Lyme Help?



## N.E.wguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Hai.. Been a whilesince i been on here.
But i really need help with possible treatments for chronic Lyme for some one in my life who also suffers from extensive additional medical issues. Babesia Bartonella Mycoplasma Erhlicia TBRF Dyautonomia Neuropathy VGKC 

Anyone have any info on possible help desperate for info..... Ty guys gals


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 7, 2020)

Hey, N.E. wguy, good to see you.  I cannot help you with your question, but I did want to say, "Hi!"


----------



## N.E.wguy (Feb 14, 2020)

Hi THG!!!!!!
Missed u guys sooo much...
I was in a bad spot having to move on in life and lost touch with life I miss u guys!

I do appreciate the response even if u cant help I know others on here can tho and just need to find them.

I do need help tho and I have tons of info to share in the med section about Lyme!

This needs attention brought to it millions of people are suffering from it because of the suppressed information and severity of this disease. Please look up the book “Lyme Madness” & “Bitten” this is for ever one who reads this post please if you like to expand your personal knowledge of a terminal disease that could affect any of us or our kids or over ones.... Please look up the books. Try to read the first chapter of Lyme Madness and not cry in sympathy,  fear, anger it hits u hard...


----------



## sharonp (Apr 9, 2021)

How do you read the first chapter free?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2021)

Have no idea. Its an older thread.


----------



## pute (Apr 9, 2021)

Sorry Sharon.  Smells like spam to me and has been blocked .  If you could read the posts deleted by Hamster you would see why.  

You could get info on this by searching it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2021)

Pure Spam.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 9, 2021)

Alright, thanks! Not to smart am I?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2021)

They are sneaky brother.
And your plenty smart. You knew right off something wasn't right.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 9, 2021)

Their are pockets of farm land where I live where Lyme's disease is a real problem if you get bit, and do not get antibiotics right away.


----------



## pute (Apr 9, 2021)

Tick season to....be careful.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 10, 2021)

Another fine illness brought to us all by our friendly government scientists 
Thanks Plum Island.

My cousin had it yrs ago and he is a Microbiologist and should have known all signs and symptoms and he missed it
Had to take very strong Anti/B's for a long time to maybe fix it, but who knows how badly his system was damaged.
No one really knows what Lyme's is capable of long term.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2021)

It kicked my Moms ass for yrs. Fking ticks.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> It kicked my Moms ass for yrs. Fking ticks.


I bet she never knew she had it, I asked Doc could he do a test for me once and he said has a tick bitten you lately ?
I said no not recently, so he blew me off and said your pain is all from your injury.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 10, 2021)

Kinda like when I ask about the early Alzheimer's test they can do to show any real early signs and if you are prone to getting it more . He then asked me do you really want to know that, there is nothing you can do to stop it if it shows positive anyway. I once again I said not really. (My family has a high rate of it in history)


----------



## sharonp (Apr 10, 2021)

Some people are effected differently than others.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 11, 2021)

sharonp said:


> Some people are effected differently than others.


Just wait until we see what Covid does down the line months , years from now


----------



## sharonp (Apr 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Just wait until we see what Covid does down the line months , years from now


This one is effecting everyone's breathing. It sounds so damaging. I get my first vaccine shot tomorrow. I have been lucky not getting it while going to doctors offices and hospitals, but it is very rural where I live.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 13, 2021)

I am frantically knocking down the bush at the back of my garden. I got ticks on me several times in our first 6 months of this place and also chiggers which are bloody horrible. So I don't want a repeat of that. The brush is a mix of long coarse grass and seedling mezquite and huizache. The Ryobi line trimmer knocks it down. I've done about 1,500 sq m so far and I have about the same again to finish it.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 13, 2021)

I have never had chiggers, but I have friends that have. It is bad to have to wear long pants and shirts outside in the woods but it is the best thing to do sometimes. Unless you wear Deep Woods Off or something.


----------

